# Knife test dish



## mark76 (Apr 18, 2015)

This week Ill hopefully receive a Haburn knife as part of a passaround. So I was thinking of what I should be cooking. The meal should obviously taste good but also allow me to experience all aspects of the knife.

Before I already posted a topic on hodge-podge, a stew of potatoes, onions and carrots, as a good knife test dinner. But to be honest, this is not very refined. And its getting spring, whereas this is a winter dish.

So what would be your favourite knife test dinner?


----------



## Chuckles (Apr 18, 2015)

I like to do a chicken with root veg and a salad. 

Cut up the chicken however I am feeling it. Cut up carrot, onion, sweet potato, red potato and smash some garlic and rough chop some thyme. Roast the chicken over the veg with a little white wine in the pan. Roast the chicken on top of the veggies. Cut the veg size to match the roasting time of whatever the chicken cut is. Toss some chopped parsley into the veg when cooked.

Salad with whatever veg is at hand but usually some tomato and some greens, maybe green onion. Newman's light honey mustard dressing.

Stock with the carcass. 

About twice a month lately.


----------



## strumke (Apr 18, 2015)

Not a huge variety of skills, but it'll definitely test the precision (tastes good too, and the dice makes for an interesting texture):

http://www.finecooking.com/recipes/soup_bakony_outlaws.aspx


----------



## shownomarci (Apr 18, 2015)

Make a vegetable stir-fry. Lots of fine slicing, barely any cooking.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 18, 2015)

If you have access to burdock root, try kinpira gobo. That'll give the blade a workout. 
Technique is demo'd beginning at the 2:00 min mark here: [video=youtube;ZKj_iYGs0H0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKj_iYGs0H0[/video]


----------

